
Tenth bus explodes in Rome this year after 'short circuit' - AnatMl2
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/may/09/bus-explodes-rome-historic-centre-italy-investigation
======
chrisbennet
Are 15 year old exploding Mercedes buses “a thing” anywhere else?

~~~
nanis
This sounds more like sabotage.

